# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month December 1011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your                   photo and your name on the cover of the website as the       photo    of     the      month for December 2011! Please only  enter a    photo   you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of  frog or    toad is  in  the    photo.     Artwork is  not      considered a    photograph, even  if  it is    prepared  from    a photo  -  please no        collages or   modifications    from the  original     photo beyond     overall       color/contrast    correction,   sharpness, basic       touch-ups (e.g.  dust       removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Martin

Alright, let me start this months competition with a photo of one of our new _Theloderma corticale_:


(Picture taken by my girlfriend, Marléne Andersson)

----------


## mandarin

My C. Cranwelli Mandarin visiting Japan (:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I like to compete with my Trachycephalus nigromaculatus juvenile, 
it is somewhere around 5-6 months in age now.

----------


## Grrrit

My first tadpole, pumilio "cristobal". it should be coming out of the water any day now. I've caught it climbing up the brom leaves, then scurry back into the axil when it see's me. Just excited and thought this would be a good way to share.  :Smile:

----------


## EZweasel

Whites Tree Frog

----------


## frogmandan

southern toad



 its almost like hes saying do i need those daddy

----------


## Poly

This is my Bufo Americanus named Bufo, sitting on his favourite piece of drift wood, content as ever.  :Smile: 



~Royce

----------


## Autumn

Three male Wood frogs (Lithobates sylvaticus):

----------


## Poly

> Three male Wood frogs (Lithobates sylvaticus):


Just go and beat my photo submission why don't cha?  :Big Grin:  Great photo of your wood frogs!

----------


## Autumn

> Just go and beat my photo submission why don't cha?  Great photo of your wood frogs!


Haha :P! Thanks.....I like your picture Royce (Bufo looks proud to be a toad!)  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> Haha :P! Thanks.....I like your picture Royce (Bufo looks proud to be a toad!)


Thanks, hehe, he does, ehh?  :Stick Out Tongue:  I noticed he is a light orange dingy colour (when not full of sand and mud  :Big Grin: ), it just takes the right light to see it!

EDIT: I most likely didn't notice the colour becuase this is the first time I have seen him really clean in about a month, and he has been getting larger weekly!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Autumn

> Thanks, hehe, he does, ehh?  I noticed he is a light orange dingy colour (when not full of sand and mud ), it just takes the right light to see it!
> 
> EDIT: I most likely didn't notice the colour becuase this is the first time I have seen him really clean in about a month, and he has been getting larger weekly!


That's great  :Smile: ....it's always fun to discover something in which you've haven't noticed before with your frog/toad! Haha, did he let you clean him off or did all the sand fall off on its own? 

How big is Bufo now?  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Martin and Autumn, I absolutely love your photos! Boy, this is going to be a tough one  :Smile: .

----------


## Poly

> That's great ....it's always fun to discover something in which you've haven't noticed before with your frog/toad! Haha, did he let you clean him off or did all the sand fall off on its own? 
> 
> How big is Bufo now?


Yup, sure is! The sand was off of him, becuase he had just finished soaking. He's close to the size of my fist!  :Big Grin:  (STV 3" and growing!)

----------


## Autumn

> Martin and Autumn, I absolutely love your photos! Boy, this is going to be a tough one .


Thanks Heather! I agree hehe  :Wink: .




> Yup, sure is! The sand was off of him, becuase he had just finished soaking. He's close to the size of my fist!  (STV 3" and growing!)


Wow haha, that's a pretty good size!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

My retf Stickers watching crickets. I love her facial expression here!  :Smile:  Reminds me of a puppy.

----------


## Gail

Competition is gonna be tough this month.  There's a Mossy Frog involved.

----------


## Gail

Cope's Grey Tree Frog (Willow)

----------


## Heather

@kueluck, that's a beautiful picture too! Love the expression  :Smile: .

----------


## Whistly

There appears to be a humorous trend to this months competition.

----------


## Heather

I would have to agree!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

ok so we will go with more fun pics this time.  This is an older pic but gotta love how they force themselves in.  Once had three but never got a pic :-)

Whites Tree Frogs  Litoria caerulea

----------


## Peakone

Groggy the Big-Eyed Tree Frog (_Leptopelis Vermiculatus_)



P.S. I just noticed -  "Photo of the month December *1011*"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gail

Thanks Heather,  I was a bit surprised at how well it came out since it's just a little $55, reconditioned Casio camera.

----------


## Heather

@Kueluck, wow! Really? That facial expression is precious  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

Don, is that like two pee's in a pot?  Get it?  Like two peas in a pod but two pee's in the pot cause my frogs usually pee in the water........sometimes I crack myself up!!

----------


## frisky

me dart frogs

----------


## Wolfx

D. azureus

 Hug's from Boo Berry!

----------


## berksmike

Newly morphed Ranitomeya vanzolini

----------


## Jen

Don't knock the little guys!!! He is definitely trying with this big lady!

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!

----------


## KennyDB

R.imitator 'Chazuta' - raindance

----------


## Vern

Heres my Red eye froglet again

----------


## MeTree

Albino Pacman Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_ - Cranwell's Horned Frog

----------

